# voy por agua / voy a por agua



## Azucenas

Ciao.

Ho sentito un'espressione del genere ma non ho capito bene cosa vuol dire e non ho capito bene se hanno detto "a por" oppure "por".
Immagino volesse dire _Vado in cerca di acqua_

Grazie


----------



## ElFrikiChino

Esatto! *Ir a por algo* : vado a prendere/cercare qualcosa.


----------



## gatogab

Azucenas said:


> Ciao.
> 
> Ho sentito un'espressione del genere ma non ho capito bene cosa vuol dire e non ho capito bene se hanno detto "a por" oppure "por".
> Immagino volesse dire _*Vado in cerca di acqua = voy por agua*_
> 
> Grazie


 


ElFrikiChino said:


> Esatto! *Ir a por algo* : vado a prendere/cercare qualcosa.


¿Podrías poner algunos ejemplos y así poder comprender a qué te refieres?
Muchas gracias.


----------



## Azucenas

ElFrikiChino said:


> Esatto! *Ir a por algo* : vado a prendere/cercare qualcosa.


 
Grazie.



gatogab said:


> ¿Podrías poner algunos ejemplos y así poder comprender a qué te refieres?
> Muchas gracias.


 
Certamente Gattogab.

Si tratta di un documentario (datomi per errore in spagnolo) sui pozzi in Africa. Ho capito veramente poco. Ma la mia fantasia è stata colpita da quella frase che mi è piaciuta molto. I bambini camminavano per 10 km in una direzione e poi tornare indietro per *ir a por agua*. (Grazie FrikiChino)

Non saprei riportare le parole del nastro ma in due ore ho capito questo.

Vediamo se riesco a dirlo in spagnolo. 

Los niños iban a por agua. Los niños caminaban diez quilómetros por (o para?) ir a por agua. 
Ellos (l'associazione) construyen (l'ho coniugato bene?) pozos. Cuando hay (come si fa il futuro?) pozo en el pueblo, los niños no iràn a por agua todo el día y en vez poderán estudiar y aprender leer y escrivir. 
Para (?) nosotros leer y escrivir sembla poco però para (?) aquellos / esos /estos niños leer y escrivir està muy bien.

Si capisce? Molti errori?
¿Os estais despernillando? (Bello questo verbo!)

Intendevi questo Gattogab?
Spero di sì perché ho sudato 7 camicie per scriverlo.


----------



## gatogab

Azucenas said:


> Grazie.


 
Voy a por agua suena pésimo.
Voy a buscar agua suena óptimo.

Edit.
Pobrecita, Azucenas. La pregunta era a *ElFrikiChino*



> I bambini camminavano per 10 km in una direzione e poi tornare indietro per *ir a por agua*. (Grazie FrikiChino)*¿?*


----------



## Azucenas

gatogab said:


> Voy a por agua suena pésimo.
> Voy a buscar agua suena óptimo.
> 
> Edit.
> Pobrecita, Azucenas. La pregunta era a *ElFrikiChino*


 
Oddio! Non ci sto capendo niente.

Mi hanno insegnato a usare il foro, ma sto facendo confusione.

Però il frate (mi sembrava molto sicuro del suo spagnolo) diceva

"(a) por agua" Ne sono certa. 

Comunque capisco che posso dire senza timore di sbagliare "Van a buscar agua a 10 km / muy lejano" (?)


----------



## gatogab

Azucenas said:


> Comunque capisco che posso dire senza timore di sbagliare "Van a buscar agua a 10 km / muy lejos"


E non ti puoi perdere.
Edit:
Así se ve un poco mejor:
*"voy a* *ir por agua"*.


----------



## ElFrikiChino

Mientras estuve en España, mi compañera de piso, valenciana, cuando comíamos, siempre decía: voy a por pan, voy a por agua, voy a por sal, voy a por un vaso, voy a por no se qué. Por eso creía que era un uso normal en castellano, pero si me dices que no, te creo.
Quiero decir: estábamos comiendo, ella decía "voy a por pan", se levantaba, iba a la cocina y volvía con pan.

C'è anche un thread sull'argomento (posso mettere il link qui?) http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=83997


----------



## Neuromante

gatogab said:


> E non ti puoi perdere.
> Edit:
> Así se ve un poco mejor:
> *"voy a* *ir por agua"*.



No, no. Esto que has puesto sería un tiempo futuro: Yo, en este momento, anuncio que en un momento futuro, iré a por agua.



Te corrijo la parrafada en español, es normal hacerlo en el foro, para ayudar a aprender y para no despistar a futuros lectores. Si te plantea dudas: Hilo nuevo por cada una, salvo que sea un detallito tonto.


I bambini camminavano per 10 km in una direzione per ir a por agua e poi tornare indietro. Svagliavi l´ordine delle azzioni

Los niños iban a por agua. Los niños caminaban diez *k*ilómetros por agua  / para ir a por agua.  Hanno diversi significati
Ellos (l'associazione) construyen (l'ho coniugato bene?) pozos. Cuando hay (come si fa il futuro? Devi usare il presente, anche se il futuro è valido risulta più coretto, visto che non stai parlando di un pozo in concreto) un (Come faresti in italiano. Credo sia più paura a sbagliare che un tuo errore pozo en el pueblo, los niños ya no tienen que ir (Per concordare con il presente da prima)  a por agua durante todo el día y  podrán estudiar y aprender a leer y escri*b*ir. 
Para (?) nosotros leer y escri*b*ir parece poco per*o* para (?) aquellos / esos /estos niños leer y escri*b*ir està muy bien.

Si capisce? Molti errori?
¿Os estais des*t*ernillando? (Bello questo verbo!)


Veramente, sembra tanto, ma renditi conto che hai scrito un testo molto complesso e con una grammatica mica semplice e poi ho aggiunto una piccola spiegazione. L´unica cosa che mi ha fato venire un lieve sorisso è il verbo "desternillar" scrito male, ma solo per la ironia


----------



## gatogab

ElFrikiChino said:


> C'è anche un thread sull'argomento (posso mettere il link qui?) http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=83997


Gracias por esta aportación.
Esta es la segunda vez que digo que nada es absoluto, todo relativo sobre todo en asuntos de idiomas. Lo debería haber recordado.



Neuromante said:


> No, no. Esto que has puesto sería un tiempo futuro: Yo, en este momento, anuncio que en un momento futuro, iré a por agua.
> 
> 
> 
> Te corrijo la parrafada en español, es normal hacerlo en el foro, para ayudar a aprender y para no despistar a futuros lectores. Si te plantea dudas: *h*ilo nuevo por cada una, salvo que sea un detallito tonto.
> 
> 
> I bambini camminavano per 10 km in una direzione per ir a por agua e poi tornare indietro. S*b*agliavi l´ordine delle *azioni*
> 
> Los niños iban a por agua. Los niños caminaban diez *k*ilómetros por agua / para ir a por agua. Hanno diversi significati
> Ellos (l'associazione) construyen (l'ho coniugato bene?) pozos. Cuando hay (come si fa il futuro? Devi usare il presente, anche se il futuro è valido risulta più cor*r*etto, visto che non stai parlando di un po*z*zo in concreto) un (Come faresti in italiano. Credo sia più paura a sbagliare che un tuo errore pozo en el pueblo, los niños ya no tienen que ir (Per concordare con il presente d*i* prima) a por agua durante todo el día y podrán estudiar y aprender a leer y escri*b*ir.
> Para (?) nosotros leer y escri*b*ir parece poco per*o* para (?) aquellos / esos /estos niños leer y escri*b*ir està muy bien.
> 
> Si capisce? Molti errori?
> ¿Os estais des*t*ernillando? (Bello questo verbo!)
> 
> 
> Veramente, sembra tanto, ma renditi conto che hai scrito un testo molto complesso e con una grammatica mica semplice e poi ho aggiunto una piccola spiegazione. L´unica cosa che mi ha fato venire un lieve *sorriso* è il verbo "desternillar" scrit*t*o male, ma solo per l*'*ironia


----------



## argentinodebsas

ElFrikiChino said:


> Mientras estuve en España, mi compañera de piso, valenciana, cuando comíamos, siempre decía: voy a por pan, voy a por agua, voy a por sal, voy a por un vaso, voy a por no se qué. Por eso creía que era un uso normal en castellano, pero si me dices que no, te creo.
> Quiero decir: estábamos comiendo, ella decía "voy a por pan", se levantaba, iba a la cocina y volvía con pan.
> 
> C'è anche un thread sull'argomento (posso mettere il link qui?) http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=83997




"Ir a por" se usa solamente en España y no es considerado incorrecto por la RAE:

*2.* *a por.* El uso de esta secuencia preposicional pospuesta a verbos de movimiento como _ir, venir, salir, _etc., con el sentido de ‘en busca de’, se percibe como anómalo en el español de América, donde se usa únicamente _por:_ _«Voy por hielo y cervezas a la tienda» _(Victoria _Casta_ [Méx. 1995]). En España alternan ambos usos, aunque en la norma culta goza de preferencia el empleo de _por:_ _«¿Qué haces ahí? ¡Vete por el medicamento, por Dios!»_ (Aparicio _Retratos_ [Esp. 1989]); _«_—_¿Te vas?_ [...] —_Sí, bajo a por tabaco»_ (MtnGaite _Fragmentos_ [Esp. 1976]). En realidad, no hay razones para censurar el uso de _a por, _pues en la lengua existen otras agrupaciones preposicionales, como _para con, de entre, por entre, tras de, de por,_ etc., perfectamente normales. La secuencia_ a por _se explica por el cruce de las estructuras_ ir a un lugar_ (complemento de dirección) e _ir por algo o alguien_ (‘en busca de’), ya que en esta última está también presente la idea de ‘movimiento hacia’.


_Diccionario panhispánico de dudas ©2005
Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_


----------



## Neuromante

Bueno:
Es realidad ahí pone que es correcto, no que no sea considerado incorrecto. Al margen de que ese diccionario no es de la RAE sino de todas las Academias e Institutos de la lengua española, una cosa es quien lo ha editado y otra quien lo escribió.


----------



## MOMO2

Azucenas said:


> ...Los niños iban a por agua. Los niños caminaban diez quilómetros por (o para?) ir a por agua.
> Ellos (l'associazione) La Asociación construyenpozos. Cuando habrá pozo en el pueblo, los niños no irán a por agua todo el día y en vez poderán estudiar y aprender a leer y escribir.
> Para nosotros leer y escribir sembla  parece poco pero para ellos / estos niños leer y escribir està muy bien importante.
> 
> ...
> 
> ¿Os estais desternillando? (Bello questo verbo!) Chapeau!
> 
> ...


 
Mitica Azu ! (@tutti: la conosco )

Mi permetto di correggerti gli errori visto che vuoi imparare.
Alla domanda non saprei rispondere io ho sempre creduto si dicesse *a por*, ma vedo che i pareri non sono univoci.

Io direi che facevano 10 km _para ... _, ma vediamo cos'hanno da dire gli altri.


----------



## honeyheart

Yo sólo conocía "ir por algo/alguien", aunque no lo uso nunca.


----------



## gatogab

MOMO2 said:


> Mitica Azu ! (@tutti: la conosco )
> 
> Mi permetto di correggerti gli errori visto che vuoi imparare.
> Alla domanda non saprei rispondere io ho sempre creduto si dicesse *a por*, ma vedo che i pareri non sono univoci.
> 
> Io direi che facevano 10 km _para ...ir a_


----------



## Neuromante

MOMO2 said:


> Mitica Azu ! (@tutti: la conosco )
> 
> Mi permetto di correggerti gli errori visto che vuoi imparare.
> Alla domanda non saprei rispondere io ho sempre creduto si dicesse *a por*, ma vedo che i pareri non sono univoci.
> 
> Io direi che facevano 10 km _para ... _, ma vediamo cos'hanno da dire gli altri.



Eeeem... Yo la había corregido antes y has puesto opciones distintas.

De todos modos: Has puesto "cuando habrá" y no es correcto. O "cuando haya" o "cuando hay" (Y después presente, como propuse yo)


----------



## El tano trucho

Hola a todos.
He escuchado la expresión "¡a por más!"; qué significa? Mi intento es: "miglioriamo!","otteniamo di più", "andiamo oltre". Está bien?

Otra pregunta: se puede utilizar el "a por" en la expresión "¡a por un lindo partido!"? El sentido que querría dar a la frase es: ojalá se venga un lindo partido.
Gracias de antemano,
ETT


----------



## Neuromante

El tano: Nos encontramos con el problema del contexto. Todas las traducciones que propones podrías ser válidas... pero dependiendo del contexto.

Pero el sentido que le ves a "A por un lindo partido" ("Lindo " es bastante localista en este contexto, te advierto) no es correcto. Ese "ojalá" no viene a caso. Se trata de una expresión de coraje al equipo. La interpretación sí sería correcta para la frase "A por una buena jornada" dicha a uno mismo a primera hora de la mañana, pero seguirá teniendo de fondo una segunda lectura de darse coraje


----------



## El tano trucho

Neuromante said:


> El tano: Nos encontramos con el problema del contexto. Todas las traducciones que propones podrías ser válidas... pero dependiendo del contexto.


Tenés razón, el tema es que tampoco entendí bien en qué contexto se usa en castellano..


> Pero el sentido que le ves a "A por un lindo partido" ("Lindo " es bastante localista en este contexto, te advierto) no es correcto. Ese "ojalá" no viene a caso. Se trata de una expresión de coraje al equipo. La interpretación sí sería correcta para la frase "A por una buena jornada" dicha a uno mismo a primera hora de la mañana, pero seguirá teniendo de fondo una segunda lectura de darse coraje


O sea, es una frase dicha con el proposito de alentar(se) y no de desear algo. Entendí bien?
Mil gracias Neuromante por sacarme la duda. 

P.D."localista": restringido a qué area?


----------



## Neuromante

Localista si estamos hablando de deportes. No creo que se use en muchos sitios


----------



## 0scar

*Ir a por  * (foro  de Solo Castellano):
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=118702
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=83997


----------

